# Monster Thickburger from Hardees



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Well I think today just might be the day. I know I've got to do it soon. I need to sink my teeth into the Monster Burger. I'm thinkin' Hardees on Main Ave in Fargo just might be the scene of the diety crime today at about High Noon. anyone want to join me? there's strength in numbers.

anybody else tried it...and lived to tell about ?

should I order fries and a diet coke?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Reminds me of the days back in college when we used to go to Shakees pizza and we would go thru the buffet and eat 12 pieces of pizza, some fried chicken, cinnamon rolls, pudding for desert and then order a *diet *coke!!!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

We used to sit at Shakeys on Sundays from about 1-5. Eat, play games, rest up and eat again.

they hated us


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Shakees! Man I used to love that place. Are there still any around? I think the last one I ran across was in Rapid City a few years back. We used to go to the one in Grand Forks when I attended UND, but that was back in the late 80's.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

What memories I have eating at shakeys as a kid!

I was pretty young, but we used to go there as a family whenever we were in grand forks. The pizza was good, but what I used to gorge myself on were those seasoned, fried potato slices that had (I can't remember what they were called). I would eat them by the MOUND!

That was also the first place I played "Moon Patrol". I shudder to think how many of my parents quarters I went through every time we stopped there.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Diety crime, I love it!! 

Color me guilty!! 8)


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

ah good memories as well......always ate at the shakey's in north fargo.....usually before games in high school. The potatos your thinking about were called mo-jo's..........man were they good. I think the joint in Fargo burned down 4 or 5 times...makes you wonder who was writing the insurnace for it. I think the lunch buffet was called "bunch a lunch"......
cheers


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

MOJOS, smother them bad boys in ketchup and feast away. mmmmmmm

Thanks chief.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Doug

If I were a little closer I'd join you.......

speaking of old memories.....did you guys ever hit Super Pumper in Bottineau when we were there........nothing better at 1am than a couple Super Pumper dogs!!

Clarkie


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

At least there are still Happy Joes around...they have awesome pizza and a great buffet as well. I remember when the Happy Joes used to have the skeet shooting game on the wall and you would sit at your table with this huge remote box to play.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys............I have been primed for a new diet and now all I can think about is gorging myself with grease! And of course a Diet Coke! :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Man I miss Shakees too. Pizza parties for parkboard football, Chief's b-day party, playing video games while the parent's got lit up drinking beer, college buffets. That place really does bring back the memories of growing up in north Fargo. Chief were you along when my dad got his maroon van stuck on the way home from there????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Doug, don't forget to try the 2/3 lb. Angus thick burger...I think it's Hardees, or maybe it's BK. Either way I ate it a week ago and it still hasn't left my stomach. 

Shakees was the ticket. You could just see them sigh when our group walked in the door in high school. There was always a room for another slice.

Come to think of it, we did a lot of damage at the DoubleWood Inn's All you can eat crab legs for $12.95 when I was in high school/college as well. Same story, sit back and relax until you find room for another plate. Most guys in the group had at least 4-5 lbls!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

What a depressing thread to read when one has the stomach bug! uke:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

of course I do, those were great times, playing the vid's while the folks tipped em back. The best truck was your dads ram charger, man that thing was a beast. I remember like it was yesterday driving up to floyd lake listening to Big Mike crank the Hall and Oates


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The reason it burned down so much was because the football/hockey team (back in our day same guys played both) would come through and make it look like a tornado went through. Too much clean up so they just burned it down and started over?

The smell of the grease on the floor brings me back!!


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Mav,
how bout doe-boy in that joint.....that kid could put it away....was just entertainment watching him eat, then laughing at him try and play hockey the same night....couldn't skate more than once up the ice before he was back weezing on the bench......


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

He would put 3 extra pieces of pizza in his coat for the ride home. Then during the game he would always complain about how he ate to much. Between him and **** going nuts on the games, there was no way we could keep a straight face in there.
Or how about the football team when we would get Huebner, Rickford, Garvey and the rest of our lineman there. Garvey played with his food more than he ate it!

Great stuff!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Us poor souls that were raised in Minot missed out on the Shakee's experience


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Minot has restaurants now? Wow! preety soon you will maybe get rid of the Pony Express and start getting mail delivered Yuk, Yuk, Yuk!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I was smart enough to get out of there before it fell off the face of the earth...........literally!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh and by the way...........thanks a lot for jumpstarting my grease cravings today. I ran over to Hardee's for a thick burger and my gut still hurts. I think I'll have to run to the Ground Round after work to coat my stomach with wings and beer! :beer:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Well at 11:47AM I placed my order for the Monster Thick Burger. As Hustad said 2/3# of Angus pride. I asked the lady at the counter for the specs. "over 1,000 calories and more than 100 grams of fat". I replied, "hold the mayo please"

Had a 1$ off coupon so it came to $5nchange for the beauty. Gramma used a trailer to drag the bad boy out to my table with my #44 placard. Not sure if that meant I'd only live to 44 or this was the 44th idiot to devour the beast of burden.

I opened her up and steam rolled off like a late night January trip to the outdoor hot tub in Turtle Lake . I laughed "those are the vitamins and nutrients getting their butt kicked out by the fat and cholesterol"

I must say it only took about 8 minutes to do away with it. The bottom line was, it was good, but like many other things in life. The anticipation does nothing more than to make room for a huge let down.

oh well, i ate it and lived. anybody else able to say that?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Don't forget about the little balcony thing where you could actually watch them make your pizza.....ooohhhhh.....aaahhhhh. That was before even the days of Pong and the only way to get us rug-rats out of the parents' hair.


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm guilty...and it's startin to show  That's a ho lotta burger!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Don't forget about the little balcony thing where you could actually watch them make your pizza.....ooohhhhh.....aaahhhhh


Someone was a faithful Shakees fan! That balcony ruled. You could tell them to put it in longer or not, just by hanging out there. Talk about having it my way!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Wasn't Hardee's the chain that had the 6 dollar buger for 3 dollars? Again a huge let down...the last surviving Hardee's that I know of, at least in MN, was down in Mankato, right next to Zans Taco's(for anybody that might be familar), the thought of both those places make my stomache ache right now. uke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Doug, The big question is........how do you feel today??????


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You can't throw a cat down here without hitting a Hardees. They are everywhere.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This all reminds me of this movie:

http://www.supersizeme.com/

Anyone seen it? :lol:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

djleye said:


> Doug, The big question is........how do you feel today??????


I just ate a ring of deer sausage from Meyers Meat, Parshall, ND, USA.

I couldnt be better


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Pretty sure the last Shakee's I ate at was the one in Fargo I ate at while at the DEP waiting to go to boot camp. Pretty disappointing considering it was my last meal while waiting to go to basic training.

I do like the Hardee's ThickBurger but have yet to commit to the Monster. Hard to go to a fast food joint when Jack's has a $5.97 dinner special.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Any of you guys old enough to remember Jack Lyons burgers in Bismarck?? little hole in the wall place down by the sweet shop. still the best burger I have ever had. 

There was also a place in Mandan I think it was OHMs, toasted buns were so slippery with butter they would slip out of your hand!! and who could forget scottys 15 cent burgers, that place was quite the hangout, grab some food and check out the hot cars at Hanks!!. Bismarck used to have some great gut bombs!!!!

A&B pizza used to rule up there and snoopy's pizza and suds :eyeroll: Had a party there the night before we got married, don't want to go there. more fun than we should have been allowed!!

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

King Leos ruled. Two cheese burgers, fries and a malt for less than a buck. The burger patties were so thin they only had one side.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Forgot all about King Leo, we used to stop there when we came to Fargo. Wasn't it down on South University where Mini Mart is now?

Bob


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> King Leos ruled. Two cheese burgers, fries and a malt for less than a buck. The burger patties were so thin they only had one side.


Dick:
Remember Pizza Plus in Valley City
homemade cheery coke and 1/2 a sub for 1.99?

or

We used to walk down there or to Ole's Bakery for a slice of Pizza Corner pizza.....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah........Blooms bakery used be in the basement of the NW corner of that block. Oh man.....See what you've started Leier?


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Shakees in Fargo. Many a poor NDSU grad student took advantage of the buffet, me included.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I feel myself getting fatter while reading all of this! I am now craving a taco meat GRINDER !!!!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I feel myself getting fatter while reading all of this! I am now craving a taco meat GRINDER !!!!!!!


Oh, man! You just reminded me of a place we used to go to in Grand Forks by the name of the Red Pepper! They made a mean taco meat grinder. We used to swing in there after enjoying a round or two of adult beverages over in East Grand every once in a while.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is the place I was referring too! My dad used to take me to the Red Pepper when I was a kid...........when we went to GF that is!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> That is the place I was referring too! My dad used to take me to the Red Pepper when I was a kid...........when we went to GF that is!


As Homer would say....."Arghhhhh... Red Pepper...." :homer:


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

The Red Pepper is great, there are two of them, one in East Grand Forks, and one in G.F. still going strong.

What I miss is the Kings Food Host in Minot, I think the food was pretty good but you called in your orders from a phone at your table! Now that was high tech!!

How about those big suckers from Happy Joes, could any candy look any sweeter?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The one in East Grand is not owned by the same people that have the Red Pepper in Grand Forks. Took the name because they probably only have the name registered in North Dakota.

I go to the Pepper about once a week. They have a website and will Fed-Ex a taco grinder kit to anywhere in the continental US. Everything comes separately and you put it together yourself. I have a friend in Seattle that orders one every so often.

I still say I'm glad there are Happy Joe's around even if there aren't any Shakey's. Awesome pizza buffet!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

THE KING'S FOOD HOST !! How could I have forgotten!?!?!??!?! I don't remember if the food was any good (I was rather young then), but I remember wanting to be the person to call in the order!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I believe you could call in your order at the old A&W in grand forks as well. As I remember there was a phone in the wall or something at every booth.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

smalls said:


> I believe you could call in your order at the old A&W in grand forks as well. As I remember there was a phone in the wall or something at every booth.


That sort of reminds me of the Woodhouse in Bismarck. I believe they used to have phones in the booths too. They had some great shakes/malts at that place.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jamartinmg2 said:


> That sort of reminds me of the Woodhouse in Bismarck. I believe they used to have phones in the booths too. They had some great shakes/malts at that place.


They still have the phones. 8) Great place to eat and the owner is a great guy.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Steve Pike:

That was a while ago, eating at the Shaky's before leaving for BT. Now we send them over to the hotel for full meals...ahhh the changing times. When I can in we got the old 'Box of mystery'. White box's with sandwhich's, baggy of chips, and a piece of fruit that the 1SG's wife had put together the night or so before. Yuke! Well, I have eaten worse since then thats for sure!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Any other "hidden" secrets a guy should know about when traveling the state? I just found out that I have to drive back and forth to Fargo 5 weekends (in a row I think) to go to marriage classes with my fiance's pastor.

Any suggestions for me Eye Doctor or Bob Kellem or other Fargo-ans!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> jamartinmg2 said:
> 
> 
> > That sort of reminds me of the Woodhouse in Bismarck. I believe they used to have phones in the booths too. They had some great shakes/malts at that place.
> ...


I hadn't thought of that place in years and its only a stones throw away from my moms place... I'll have to take my kids there when I get to town again sometime this spring. Maybe that can be my excuse to head out for a snow goose hunt! I've never had the chance to pound them in the springtime! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Remmi, if you get a chance to sneak on over to Moorhead, there are two bars that serve a mighty fine burger, both Vics and Micks Office.

Vics is in the Moorhead City Center Mall. Micks office is about 2 blocks farther down the street next to Taco John's.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

smalls, I have been in Vic's ! I was there last summer one night with the little lady. We only tried their liquid menu though..........I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

The bacon cheeseburgers at the cafe in Buxton will give the monster thickburger a run for the money, made the old fashioned way.

In Moorhead, Duane's Pizza still has that non-chain feel, nice folks, cold beer, and good pizza. Sorta like Sammy's pizza in Minot


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nothing like a Duanes Pizza Remmi. Lots -o-grease!!!!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Pizza! A&B Pizza in Bis used to put out a pretty mean 'za. Its been a while since I partook of one, but it was pretty good up to a year and 1/2 ago!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

A&B is awesome! We have their pizza every week in our office! The one in Mandan got broken into last night!


----------



## pigrancher (Dec 23, 2004)

you wanna talk pizza? NOBODY beats pizza corner at the shop. if you like the frozen, well the fresh stuff is the best made.

make sure you order the Canadian bacon too :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I really like the pizza at the Totten Trail. Mel, the owner, says he is famous for his burgers (they are good too), but I love his taco pizza! YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY !


----------



## nighatwasim88 (Oct 26, 2011)

jamartinmg2 said:


> Shakees! Man I used to love that place. Are there still any around? I think the last one I ran across was in Rapid City a few years back. We used to go to the one in Grand Forks when I attended UND, but that was back in the late 80's.


hmmm this is a very much informative i like hardees. oke: :beer:

hardees in pakistan


----------

